# LFE port vs PREOUT ports? (sub)



## spamreef (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a denon avr-2105 and a mirage 10" powered sub hooked up to a berringer feedback destroyer and it sounds great,,,,BUT,,,,when I select "stereo" or any 2 channel source my sub will not operate. What if I wear to use the per-out LEFT & RIGHT whit a"Y" rather than the LFE port? would it work? would I have to select"large" for the sats.? would I have to select"OFF" for the LFE channel??


----------



## ironhead1230 (May 6, 2010)

spamreef said:


> I have a denon avr-2105 and a mirage 10" powered sub hooked up to a berringer feedback destroyer and it sounds great,,,,BUT,,,,when I select "stereo" or any 2 channel source my sub will not operate. What if I wear to use the per-out LEFT & RIGHT whit a"Y" rather than the LFE port? would it work? would I have to select"large" for the sats.? would I have to select"OFF" for the LFE channel??


Did you run audyssey? When the sub is not working, do you have the speakers set to small and what is the crossover? If they are set to large, two channel sources will not send any content to the sub. Also, if you are using the DIRECT or PURE DIRECT mode, bass management is bypassed (unless you are using LFE+MAIN) so nothing will be sent to the sub. 

I would not use a y adapter like you describe. I believe your issue is just a settings problem.

-Mike


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

ironhead1230 said:


> Did you run audyssey? When the sub is not working, do you have the speakers set to small and what is the crossover? If they are set to large, two channel sources will not send any content to the sub. Also, if you are using the DIRECT or PURE DIRECT mode, bass management is bypassed (unless you are using LFE+MAIN) so nothing will be sent to the sub.
> 
> I would not use a y adapter like you describe. I believe your issue is just a settings problem.
> 
> -Mike


I agree with mike. I would also suggest looking for settings for stereo specific. I know my 3808 has seperate config foe stereo vs


----------



## pc_light (Feb 22, 2012)

Spamreef, are you saying that the feed to the SW comes from Behringer rather than AVR? 

I agree with the others, most likely it's the settings on the AVR but if if the signals are only coming from the Behringer, than those settings might be where you need to look. Any chance the feedback eliminator is set to eliminate the SW frequencies :coocoo:

BTW, FWIW I believe what you're asking about pre-out's should work, at least it would on my AVR3808. With SW set to OFF the speakers would default to LARGE which should send more lower freq signals to speakers/Behriinger.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd try setting the AVR to LFE+MAIN . I believe that even when set to Stereo, the AVR would then send a signal to the sub so long as there's some < 80hz signal to send.


----------

